
Ask HN: How do you save money? - temporary85
Hello hackers,<p>When I have extra money lying around in my account I tend to spend it. I don&#x27;t trust myself with my own money.<p>What methods do you use to put your money somewhere else and invest &#x2F; save it?
======
cimmanom
Most banks will set you up with separate but linked savings and checking
accounts that you can transfer between. Only the checking account comes with a
debit cards. Auto-transfer any spare cash to the savings account.

Option 2: invest your cash in short-term low-risk securities like CDs or 3-mo
bonds so that it's cash-like (available quickly if you need to tap your
emergency fund) but not cash (burning a hole in your pocket because it's
available to spend immediately).

And of course, anything you don't need for an emergency fund should be
invested for the long term in non-cash-like securities (ideally via tax-
advantaged accounts).

